# fracas



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

Ελάχιστοι το γράφουν: https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...s;,c0;,s0;;fracas;,c0;;Fracas;,c0;;FRACAS;,c0
Ακόμη ελαχιστότεροι —που να μην είναι Βραζιλιάνοι, Πορτουγκέζοι ή Γάλλοι— το λένε: http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=fracas
Αλλά μόλις το Μπιμπισί πει ότι αυτός είναι ο λόγος που σούταραν τον Κλάρξον, εδώ θα 'μαστε και θα δείτε πού θα εξακοντιστεί η χρήση του στον αγγλόφωνο κόσμο. Βρετανοί...


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

Γαλλικότατη λέξη (στα γαλλικά την πρωτοέμαθα), φρακά οι Γάλλοι, φράκας φράκα οι Άγγλοι (όταν τη λένε, εγώ δεν θυμάμαι να την έχω _ακούσει_). Και, αν κοιτάξει κανείς το γαλλοαγγλικό λεξικό (το Robert-Collins, εν προκειμένω), καμιά σημασία του γαλλικού δεν γίνεται το σπάνιο fracas στα αγγλικά. Γίνεται crash, roar, din; a blaze of publicity ή:
- démissionner avec fracas : to resign dramatically
- ils ont quitté la conférence avec fracas : they stormed out of the conference


Η επικαιρότητα:
In a statement earlier, the BBC said: "Following a fracas with a BBC producer, Jeremy Clarkson has been suspended pending an investigation."
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-31824040

Συνώνυμο εδώ: scuffle, quarrel


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

To πόσο εύχρηστη είναι η λέξη (not) φαίνεται απ' το ότι όλα τα δημοσιεύματα για τον Κλάρξον την έχουν με εισαγωγικά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=fracas+-Clarkson+site:bbc.co.uk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνια, όπως δείχνουν τα παραπάνω μπιμπισικά. Τα εισαγωγικά απομονώνουν απλώς μια σπάνια λέξη για να πουν ότι αυτή ακριβώς χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο ανακοινωθέν. Και scuffle να ήταν η λέξη, πάλι σε εισαγωγικά θα έμπαινε.


----------



## cougr (Mar 11, 2015)

nickel said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=fracas+-Clarkson+site:bbc.co.uk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
> 
> Δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνια.....



Ήθελα να το πω. Εδώ τουλάχιστον, την έχουμε ψωμοτύρι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

cougr said:


> Ήθελα να το πω. Εδώ τουλάχιστον, την έχουμε ψωμοτύρι.


Κι εσείς καλύπτεστε απ' το σχόλιο με το οποίο κλείνω την αρχική ανάρτηση: 


Zazula said:


> Βρετανοί...


----------



## Philip (Mar 11, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με τα Cambridge dictionaries online, η βρετανική προφορά είναι /'fræka/, κι εγώ έτσι την προφέρω, ενώ η αμερικάνικη είναι φρέικας, (news to me!) :huh:


----------



## dominotheory (Mar 11, 2015)

Όπως κι αν έχει το πράγμα, το fracas δένει ωραία με το Caracas.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2015)

Philip said:


> Σύμφωνα με τα Cambridge dictionaries online, η βρετανική προφορά είναι /'fræka/



Έχεις δίκιο, Φίλιπ, εγώ είχα δική μου προφορά...


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2015)

Μου έκανε εντύπωση το Κλάρ*ξ*ον, αλλά θα έχει συζητηθεί. Οπότε και π.χ. Τζάξον, έτσι;


----------



## SBE (Mar 11, 2015)

Πόσο σπάνια είναι η λέξη; Δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν τη νόμιζα και για τόοοοσο σπάνια, αφού τη βλέπω συχνά σε κείμενα της Γκάρντιαν, του Μπιμπισί, της Ιντιπέντεντ, του Εκόνομιστ. 
Ίσως είναι τα αναγνώσματά μου διαφορετικά από του μέσου Άγγλου, αλλά αυτά έχει η ζωή. 

ΥΓ Λέξη της ημέρας, που την έψαχνα και δεν την έβρισκα τόσα χρόνια κι έπρεπε να περιορίζομαι σε περιφράσεις (τη βάζω εδώ μπας και βοηθήσει κανέναν που επίσης την έψαχνε): horripilation= ανατριχίλα, horripilate = ανατριχιάζω


----------



## Zazula (Mar 11, 2015)

sarant said:


> Μου έκανε εντύπωση το Κλάρ*ξ*ον, αλλά θα έχει συζητηθεί. Οπότε και π.χ. Τζάξον, έτσι;


Είναι εσωτερικό αστείο (“εσωαστεϊσμός”, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε) μεταξύ εμού και του Earion: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1553-Ένα-μπουκάλι-Τζώννυ&p=140587&viewfull=1#post140587 
Ωστόσο οφείλω να επισημάνω ότι, κττμά, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί λάθος ούτε το Κλάρξον ούτε το Τζάξον — όπως δεν είναι λάθος ούτε το Σέξπιρ.


----------



## sarant (Mar 11, 2015)

Μερσί, κάτι τέτοιο φαντάστηκα :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 11, 2015)

Τζάξον και Κλάρξον. 

Και επί τη ευκαιρία, λόγω επικαιρότητας, Μπάνξι και Μπάνξυ (το ένα δικό μου).


----------



## cougr (Mar 12, 2015)

SBE said:


> Πόσο σπάνια είναι η λέξη; Δεν ξέρω, αλλά δεν τη νόμιζα και για τόοοοσο σπάνια, αφού τη βλέπω συχνά σε κείμενα της Γκάρντιαν, του Μπιμπισί, της Ιντιπέντεντ, του Εκόνομιστ.
> Ίσως είναι τα αναγνώσματά μου διαφορετικά από του μέσου Άγγλου, αλλά αυτά έχει η ζωή.
> 
> ΥΓ Λέξη της ημέρας, που την έψαχνα και δεν την έβρισκα τόσα χρόνια κι έπρεπε να περιορίζομαι σε περιφράσεις (τη βάζω εδώ μπας και βοηθήσει κανέναν που επίσης την έψαχνε): horripilation= ανατριχίλα, horripilate = ανατριχιάζω



Καλύτερα, _goosebumps_, μπας και σε καταλάβει κανείς.:)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32052736
Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα μεταφράσουν το «the row was said to have occurred...» οι Έλληνες δημοσιογράφοι. :)


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2015)

Ο καβγάς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Δεν ρώτησα τι σημαίνει, αναρωτήθηκα πόσοι απ' τους μεταφράζοντες δημοσιογράφους το γνωρίζουν.


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2015)

Μα θα βάλουν τη λέξη στο γουγλικό μεταφραστήρι.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 25, 2015)

Earion said:


> Μα θα βάλουν τη λέξη στο γουγλικό μεταφραστήρι.


Στο #16 σχολίασα για το row, όχι για το fracas: https://translate.google.com/#en/el/the row was said to have occurred.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 25, 2015)

the row was said to have occurred... = η σειρά ειπώθηκε για να έχει συμβεί...

Γουγλικό μεταφραστήρι.


----------

